# Germans Review Aussie Beer



## Swinging Beef (15/10/10)

This is one of the funniest things Ive ever seen online.

Go to this German beer site and grab a comment from one of the German beer reviewers and bung it into Babelfish to get it translated.
Then, when reading it in your head or out loud, put on a Kenny Everett or Sgt Shultz style German accent.

http://www.biertest-online.de/deutsch/geo/...bto#nach%20oben

http://babelfish.yahoo.com/


Here is a sample review on VB:

"Since the Australians take their beer always briefly over the Gefriertemperatur to itself, also I cool this VB nearly on 0 C down. Then I open the trick Kronkorken and pour myself my beautifully cold VB in the glass. Extremely unspektakulr the dark-gold-yellow beer pours nearly without each foaming power into its new at home. He - that is no bitter. That is clearly a bright camp. Naja, " down under" is evenly much different. But this beer does not look inviting particularly. Since it is durable however still over one year, everything will already have its correctness. The large sip (Antrunk) confirms then my skepticism. This beer is sweet in a strange way, with an aftertaste after damp hay or wet Pappdeckel. I look for CO nearly in vain. The general impression of the VB is unfortunately muffig and not at all good. If that is the alternative to the Fosters, then I can understand the market guidance of the Fosters well. I am a large friend of all Australian, but I would like to exclude this alleged bitter nevertheless gladly. "

Oh, man... Im gonna be here all night!


----------



## Swinging Beef (15/10/10)

On Crown Lager:

That here is also times again shit - rather as in it to for a long time pulled camomile tea tastes also a few old beer covers. If one considers that the Aussies belongs also to the drink-firmest nations, then my special respect is entitled to them because of the undrinkable soups, which clean-pour it death-despising in large quantities. And I consider myself with the Australia vacation again


----------



## yardy (15/10/10)

Swinging Beef said:


> On Crown Lager:
> 
> That here is also times again shit - rather as in it to for a long time pulled camomile tea tastes also a few old beer covers. If one considers that the Aussies belongs also to the drink-firmest nations, then my special respect is entitled to them because of the undrinkable soups, which clean-pour it death-despising in large quantities. And I consider myself with the Australia vacation again




nail on head


----------



## WarmBeer (15/10/10)

Swinging Beef said:


> On Crown Lager:
> 
> That here is also times again shit - rather as in it to for a long time pulled camomile tea tastes also a few old beer covers. If one considers that the Aussies belongs also to the drink-firmest nations, then my special respect is entitled to them because of the undrinkable soups, which clean-pour it death-despising in large quantities. And I consider myself with the Australia vacation again


Google Translate FTW:

The fact is well again shit - in it tastes more like long drawn chamomile tea with a few old beer mats. When you consider that the Aussies are among the most hard-drinking nations, then they deserve my special respect because of undrinkable soup, which they pour pure death-defying in large quantities. And I'm considering it again with the Australia-holiday


----------



## Sammus (15/10/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Google Translate FTW:
> 
> The fact is well again shit - in it tastes more like long drawn chamomile tea with a few old beer mats. When you consider that the Aussies are among the most hard-drinking nations, then they deserve my special respect because of undrinkable soup, which they pour pure death-defying in large quantities. And I'm considering it again with the Australia-holiday



Both translations of this made me lol :lol: classic...


----------



## newguy (15/10/10)

OT: If you own a copy of MS Office with the translation feature, try translating something to any language and then back again. The result is usually hilarious. My brew club's president did this once with one of his newsletter articles and it was really difficult to figure out what he was talking about. My favourite was our treasurer's name (Ray) ending up being laser.


----------



## pk.sax (15/10/10)

Rofl

Here is cascade 'premium':

I must say again: disgusting dishwater. Strange corn-corn flavor, ending in a lax, furry aftertaste. "Down Under" says it all.


----------



## Swinging Beef (15/10/10)

TO be fair, tho, these guys seem to like Aussie Megaswill as much as they do many Belgian beers that we (definately ME) consider to be very good.


----------



## WarmBeer (15/10/10)

Swinging Beef said:


> TO be fair, tho, these guys seem to like Aussie Megaswill as much as they do many Belgian beers that we (definately ME) consider to be very good.


You've just hit the nail on the head:
- Aussie lagers are ~15-20% cane sugar
- Belgian Abbey beers are ~15-20% cane (or candi) sugar

"Was ist das? Sugar in beer? Dies ist nicht Reinheitsgebot! Verdammte Scheie!"


----------



## Swinging Beef (15/10/10)

Orval:

What is it? Age iced tea? And then commanding "taste": do purely because the dust? about handles heavy. On a pleasantly dark, strange tingling on the other - and I do not war with a blanket. From the drinkability I will speak not, the taste reminds me of any case of cigarettes. After all, ne nice bottle.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (15/10/10)

Google translate on VB

This lager is missing everything that makes fun of a beer. Hell isses, but foam does not like the flavor is more tart, but with a nasty note, a mixture of Muff and bicycle chain cleaner. Taste, it is only slightly bitter, but since it does not give the slightest spice, it is extremely inelegant, unsffig and stale. For taste is still on it packed a little bitter, it also saves not. Beer for prospective teetotaler.


----------



## keifer33 (15/10/10)

Hahaha muff and bycicle chain cleaner... Perfect example


----------



## WarmBeer (15/10/10)

Cortez The Killer said:


> ...a mixture of Muff and bicycle chain cleaner...


I call shenanigans. Both of these things taste far superior to VB


----------



## pk.sax (15/10/10)

For all you know bike chain cleaner in Germany tastes better than VB. :roll:


----------



## Zwickel (15/10/10)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## canon1ball (15/10/10)

Zwickel said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:



Zwickel,
VB, Tooheys, Fosters etc is not the reason why I migrated from Hamburg to Sydney, but what got me started on hombebrew.
Pete


----------



## kelbygreen (15/10/10)

lol this is classic.


----------



## Zwickel (15/10/10)

canon1ball said:


> Zwickel,
> VB, Tooheys, Fosters etc is not the reason why I migrated from Hamburg to Sydney, but what got me started on hombebrew.
> Pete



Pete, you wont believe it, a can of cooper lawn mower got me started on homebrew  

Brought it back home from a holiday downunder. Was my first homebrew and I loved it.

... and I still love XXXX.....


Cheers :beer:


----------

